# Need memory card reader storage for travel



## skphoto (May 23, 2009)

I am going to Africa this summer and I need a hard drive that I can easily put my memory card into on the spot. I have heard negative reviews about the Colorspaces... is this true? I cannot seem to find any reliable source that can lead me toward the right brand to look into. Any advice?
--


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2009)

The* L glass* of portable media storage: 
Epson P-6000 Multimedia Photo Viewer, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

Good add-on to the system: 
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...oType=Overview&oid=63071221&category=Products

If you need more storage:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/consumer/consDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=63076681


----------



## skphoto (May 24, 2009)

Do you recommend Epson higher than Colorspace? Colorspace seems to be the newest one out on the market.


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2009)

skphoto said:


> Do you recommend Epson higher than Colorspace? Colorspace seems to be the newest one out on the market.



New does not always = better.  The Epson's are a proven product.

That is why the ColorSpace 160gb is $229.00 and the Epson P-7000 with the same storage capacity is $799.99.

Your best bet would be to go somewhere and give them a try and see which one will meet your needs.  If the ColorSpace fits your needs then the saved money can be put to use elsewhere.  

To me a better backup would be a small laptop and a portable usb powered external hard drive.  It is my normal method for travel as it allows me not only to save and backup photos, but to post process in the evenings and transmit photos as desired.  Good luck and enjoy Africa.  

One word of caution.  When photographing lions, unless you are using at least a 400mm lens, if you can fill the viewfinder with lion you are what the natives call DINNER!   :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: :mrgreen:


----------



## skphoto (May 24, 2009)

What small laptops would you recommend?


----------



## Jaszek (May 24, 2009)

skphoto said:


> What small laptops would you recommend?


Asus EEE PC 1000HE. I have it and it's awsome. I'll be using it with my 1 TB drive when I go to Poland to store photos. Netbook+1TB drive=about $550


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2009)

My prefered laptop is is a Mac Book Pro.  Thin and light.


----------

